# المرجو المساعدة عاجلا



## chariaa (15 فبراير 2014)

[h=5]*كيف يذوب كبريت الصوديوم في الماء يعني
ماهي المادة التي تجعل الكبريت الصوديوم قابل للذوبان في الماء لانني اريد صنع مسحوق الغسيل*[/h]*حيث عندما أنتهي من التركيبة وأضع المسحوق في الماء يتكلس كبريت الصوديوم*


----------



## chemnoor (18 فبراير 2014)

كبريتات الصوديوم اللامائية شرهة للماء وبمجرد ملامسة الماء تتكتل 
يجب خلطه مع مواد غير شرهة للماء حتى لا يتكتل عند ملامسة الماء 
لا يمكن استخدامه بمفرده 
عادة تستخدم مادة نصف مصنعة تحتوي على سلفونيك 15-13% للخلط مع المواد لتفادي هذه الظاهرة
كما يمكنك خلطها مع الزيوليت حيث يمنع السلفات من التكتل


----------



## chariaa (26 فبراير 2014)

لقد قمت بصناعة مسحوق الغسيل وهو جيد من ناحية النظافة والرغوة لاكن عند وضعه في الماء يتكلس
والتركيبة :كربونات الصوديوم- كبريتات الصوديوم- صوديوم تراى بولى فوسفات- صوديوم ميتا سليكات -اسيد سيلفونيك -الانزيمات- cmc-تيكسابن


----------



## عدنان براهيم (2 مارس 2014)

التكتل ناتج عن زيادة نسبة الكربونات يمكن زيادة نسبة ال cmc فهي تساعد على منع التكتل وكمية قليلة من ملح الطعام​


----------



## chariaa (5 مارس 2014)

عدنان براهيم قال:


> التكتل ناتج عن زيادة نسبة الكربونات يمكن زيادة نسبة ال cmc فهي تساعد على منع التكتل وكمية قليلة من ملح الطعام​


شكرا أخي عدنان سأجربها


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (11 مارس 2014)

واحيانا يأتى الحل باضافة صوديوم بولى اكيريلات - ولكن طريقة التصنيع هى الاهم-هذا اذا كان لابد من هذه التركيبه - هناك تركيبات اخرى بدون مشاكل
وطريقة التصنيع تتلخص فكرتها فى المزج الجيد والتزرير تحت ضغط واحبانا تصلح طريقة الخلطات المنفصله لو احسنا المزج والتسخين والتبريد والنخل


----------



## محمد حمدي محمود (17 مايو 2015)

هل يستخدم الزيوليت


----------



## محمد حمدي محمود (17 مايو 2015)

ولا لاء مع المنظفات


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (17 مايو 2015)

توجد تركيبات باستخدام الزيوليت - واستخدام الزيوليت - مدرسه من عشرات المدارس التى تتحدث عن تركيبات المنظفات


----------

